# انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك



## احلى ديانة (22 يونيو 2008)

*انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك ( تم كتابة اول مشكلة ادخل وشارك )*







[​SIZE="4"]
لية تشيل هموم الدنيا لما ممكن تلاقى حل لمشاكلك
احنا هنا هناقش مشكلتلك وهنحاول نطلعلك ليها حل
الموضوع دة اتعمل لمناقشة المشاكل الى بتواجهنا 
يعنى اى حد عندة مشكلة يكتبها هنا وهيتم مناقشتها لمدة 3 ايام وبعد ما تعدى ال3 ايام هيتم مناقشة مشكلة تانية وهكذا 
وهيتم اختيار المشكلة الى هناقشها بالاسبقية 
وهتم المناقشة بواسطة جميع اعضاء المنتدى
بمعنى ان المشكلة الى هنختارها اى عضو يدخل يقرءاها ويقول من وجة نظرة الحل ليها اية
وفى اخر المدة هنختار الحل الامثل للمشكلة وبعد كدة نناقش مشكلة تانية وهكذا

ياريت تكون الفكرة عجبتكم وياريت تقولوا رايكم​[/SIZE]

_____________________________________________________________________

اول مشكلة اهى يا جماعة يا ريت اكل يشارك



احلى ديانة قال:


> نبدا اول مشكلة علشان الاعضاء تعرف ان الموضوع مفيد
> 
> المشكلة وما فيها اننا 3 صحاب او بمعنى اصح انا صحبى صحبى وحبيب روحى واحد بس والتانى يعنى صديق
> 
> ...



المشاركة رقم 15


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2008)

فكرة الموضوع رائعة, خصوصاُ انها ستحتوس على كتاباتنا و اقكارنا, و ليس نسخ و لصق فقط


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



my Rock قال:


> فكرة الموضوع رائعة, خصوصاُ انها ستحتوس على كتاباتنا و اقكارنا, و ليس نسخ و لصق فقط



شكرا ليك اخى ماى روك على ردك وتشجيعك
واكيد الفكرة هتقرب الاعضاء من بعضهم وهتشجع روح التعاون بينهم


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

23 واحد شافوا الموضوع وما حدش رد

الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا اية


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*فعلا اجمل ما فى الفكره هى أنها  لن تحتوى على  نسخ ولصق زى ما قال روك ....فى انتظار اول مشكله تحبون طرحها وفتح مجااال المناقشه فيها ....ميرررسى يا فادى على الفكره الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك . ​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 يونيو 2008)

فكرة رائعه جدا ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



احلى ديانة قال:


> 23 واحد شافوا الموضوع وما حدش رد
> 
> الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا اية



*يثبت الموضوع .​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



dona Nabil قال:


> *فعلا اجمل ما فى الفكره هى أنها  لن تحتوى على  نسخ ولصق زى ما قال روك ....فى انتظار اول مشكله تحبون طرحها وفتح مجااال المناقشه فيها ....ميرررسى يا فادى على الفكره الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك . ​*



شكرا ليكى اختى دونا على تشجيعك وردك الكريم


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> فكرة رائعه جدا ..



شكرا ليك اخى اخرستوس انستى على ردك ومرورك الكريم


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*فكرة جميلة يا فــــادى منك

و أصبر و حتلاقى تفاعل من الاعضاء​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *فكرة جميلة يا فــــادى منك
> 
> و أصبر و حتلاقى تفاعل من الاعضاء​*



شكرا ليك يا غالى على تشجيعك وردك الكريم

وسوف ننتظر حتى غدا لكى يعلم الاعضاء بالموضوع ويبدوا بسرد المشاكل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

فكرة جمييييلة بجد يا فادى ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> فكرة جمييييلة بجد يا فادى ​



شكرا ليكى يا مرمر واهو مستنين مشاركات الاعضاء


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

فكره راااااااااااائعه فعلا يافادى ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

شكرا ليك يا كوكو على ردك ومرور الكريم وتشجيعك للموضوع


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

نبدا اول مشكلة علشان الاعضاء تعرف ان الموضوع مفيد

المشكلة وما فيها اننا 3 صحاب او بمعنى اصح انا صحبى صحبى وحبيب روحى واحد بس والتانى يعنى صديق

المهم ان انا والاخ التالت دا اتخانقنا بسبب تافة ما كنش محتاج الى هو عملة وانا الصراحة دماغى ناشفة شوية 
يعنى لقيتة بيعند معايا راحد عاند انا التانى 
المهم زعلنا مع بعض وحصل الى حصل 
لقيت الاخ التانى الى هو انا مرتبط بية جامد بمجرد ان زعلت من صحبنا التالت ما بقاش يتصل ولا يسال وسافر شغلة قبل حتى ما يسلم عليا والمفروض اننا كنا متفقين فى اليوم التالى للخناقة اننا نروح انا وهو علشان نزور والدى ووالدة اللة يرحمهم 
هو ولا اتصل ولا اى حاجة طول اليوم لغاية ما سافر شغلة

انتوا رايكم اعمل اية
اعاتبة ولا انساة 
مع العلم ان عاتبتة حوالى مرة او اتنين قبل كدة


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



احلى ديانة قال:


> نبدا اول مشكلة علشان الاعضاء تعرف ان الموضوع مفيد
> 
> المشكلة وما فيها اننا 3 صحاب او بمعنى اصح انا صحبى صحبى وحبيب روحى واحد بس والتانى يعنى صديق
> 
> ...


 

بص يا فادي انا هقولك راي ويارب يفيدك
اولا ما اعتقدتش ان اختيارك لصاحبك اللي هو حبيب روحك كان صح من الاول
لانه لو كان صديق حقيقي كان حاول انه يصلح الامر بينك وبين الصديق الثالث
مش يزعل علي زعله ويسيبك بدون اي عتاب او كلام
بالرغم من انك بتقول انك عاتبته الا انه لم يبالي بذلك
اعتقد انه من الاحسن انك تسيبه لحد لما يرجع واذا بدأ الكلام معاك كلمه وكأن شئ لم يحدث
الي ان تعرف ما حصل وما سبب بعده
وربنا معاك​


----------



## العجايبي (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

اولالا اود اقول ان الفكرة دى جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا طحن بصراحة لوز لوز لوز بجد

ثانى حاجة نيجى على المشكلة

اقولك حااااااااااجة 
صاحبك الى حبيبك ده لالاسف سمع الموضوع من صديقك الثالث علشان عمل كده معااااااااااااااك
فى حل حاول اتصل بيه وقاله الموضوع حصل كذه (قول الحقيقية) 
ولو لقيت برده ماسالش ومشى ورا دماغه يبقى للاسف ده مابياش صاااااااااحب للاسف ومن الاحسن سيبه اقطع معااااااااااااااااااااااه بس


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

شكرا ليكى يا نيفين على كلامك ونستنى نشوف باقى الاراء

واخى العجايبى

صحبنا كان حاضر الموضوع وشافة بعنية يعنى هو عارف كل حاجة والى حصل

وشكرا لتفاعلكم


----------



## stmarkos (25 يونيو 2008)

انتظرونا في حلقة جديدة على الهواء مباشرة عن

الـــحـــــــــب

يوم  1 يوليو 2008 الساعة 10 مساءَ بتوقيت القاهرة

على راديو مارمرقس www.stmarkos.org/radio

يدير الحوار ابونا فيلوباتير نبية و معة بعض الشباب

الحب كلمة تعنى الكثير, فماذا تعنى لك؟ شاركنا برأيك على البريد الالكترونى

radio@stmarkos.org


www.stmarkos.org/radio


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

اية يا جماعة ما حدش عايز يشارك فى الموضوع ولا اية

لو ماحدش عايز يشارك يبقى نقفل الموضوع بقى


----------



## merash (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

الفكر ة جميلة جدا يا فادى عشان نعرف ازاى كل واحد بيفكر فى مواجهة المشاكل
بالنسبة لصاحبك بصراحة ده مش صاحب اصلا ممكن تكون انت كنت بتحبه اوى بس هو لا
و متزعلش انك عرفت حقيقته فى موقف تافه كده احسن متكون حاجة كبيرة


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

شكرا على ردك وتفاعلك

وانا خدت القرار فى المشكلة دى

فى انتظار مشكلة جديدة


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

اية يا جماعة هيا الناس ما بقتش عندها مشاكل ولا اية

احنا هنا بنحاول نحل المشاكل فياريت تتفاعلوا معانا


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

_موضوع ومناقشه هتكون راااائعه بجد

انا عندى موضوع كده اتمنى الكل يشارك ويقولى رأيه

ايه رأى الولد فى ان البنت تشتغل (سواء البنت دى اخته او خطيبته او مراته)

وكمان عايزه اعرف البنات قد ايه هتستسلم للموقف لو عرضت الموضوع وكان الرد انه لالالالالالا
وقد ايه هتحاول مرات كتيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ميرسى خالص يا فادى_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



totty قال:


> _موضوع ومناقشه هتكون راااائعه بجد
> 
> انا عندى موضوع كده اتمنى الكل يشارك ويقولى رأيه
> 
> ...



بصى يا توتى حكاية البنت تشتغل ولا لا وموافقة الاهل دا بيكون ردة حسب ثقة الاهل فى البنت

وانا اصلا اختى بتشتغل واغلب البنات بتشتغل دلوقتى مندوبة فى شركة ادوية

ووالدتى بتشتغل ليها 20 سنة

ففى راى الحكاية دى بتتوقف على الثقة ونوع الشغل طبعا

وياريت نشوف راى باقى الاعضاء فى المشكلة والناس تشارك يا جماعة 
مش عايزين نشوف الموضوع ونطلع


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*هقولكم على راى طبعا انا مش ممانعة ان البنت 

تشتغل لانى بدور على شغل دلوقتى بعد ما خلصت

ومش شايفة انه عيب طبعا انتوا عارفين ان مصارفينا كتير اوى 

شامبو وميكب وشور والبس اشكال والوان 

وادينا بنساعد اننا بنخفف عن ولدينا شوية 

وكمان ممكنالبنت تجهز نفسها بالفلوس دى 

اما بقى بعد الزواج 
فيه حلين 
1) لو بتحب جوزها ده اوى وكمان ظروفهم على قدها ممكن طبعا تشتغل وتساعدة 

فى حياته  لكن لما الظروف تتحسن وتحس ان بيتها وجوزها محتاجينلها 

لاطبعا تعقد فى البيت البيت اولى بيها 

2)ما طبعا لو جواز صلونات فالبيه هيبقى جاهز للجوازه دى ومخطط ومرتب

فانصحها انها تعقد هانم فى البيت مدام مفيش حب 


وادعولى بقى انى القى شغل كويس​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

ماشى يا انجى انا متقف معاكى فى الجزء الاول

لكن فى الجزء التانى سورى

ممكن يكون دخل الزوج اة يعيشكم مستريحين لكن لاحظى انك لازم تامنى مستقبل لاولادكم 

يعنى تزودوا من الدخل على اد ما تقدروا الا بقى لو اجوزتى مليونير


ولا اية رايك​


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

_مـــــــــــيرسى خالص لردك يا فدى انت وانجى

بس انا مش بكلم فى النقططططططه دى خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص

مش بتكلم على ان الاهل موافقين ولا لأ

انا بتكلم على كل ولد بالنسبه لخطيبته او مراته فيما بعد مثلا او البنت المرتبط بيها عموما

ليه دايما بيكون رأيه ان لا مش تشتغلى ويكون اسبابه ليها انه خايف عليها او اى حاجه ممكن اى حد يسمع اى مبررات لرفضهم

فعشان كده بسأل كل ولد هترضى تخلى البنت المرتبط بيها تشتغل ولا لأ
طبعا لو هيرضى فده الصح لانه مش عيب ابدا

ولو الولد مش هيرضى يقولنا ليييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟

وممكن البنت تقول ايه بعد الرفض
هل ممكن تنسحب من حياته لو رفض انها تشتغل ولا هتكمل عادى وكأنها متعلمتش وتفضل قاعده فى البيت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فهمتونى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

اها 

كدة الموضوع اختلف 

بصى لو انا خطبت واحدة وجتلها شغلانة انا مش هكون خايف عليها فيها يعنى شركة مسيحية هكون مطمن وهيا فيها يبقى عادى

لكن الحكومة مش بتاكل عيش يبقى اشيلها

لو قطاع خاص هنجرب ونشوف لو ما اشتكتش من حاجة خلاص

لكن لو حصل مضايقات ليها وكدة يبقى نشوف شغلانة تانية 

او مثلا لو شاهدتنا واحدة نشوف مشروع مشترك ونعملة مع يبعض


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*موضوع جميل للبت فية يا توتى

مفروض يبقى الولد معندوش مانع ان البنت الى مرتبط بيها انها تشتغل لان دى حريتها الشخصية 

و مش من حقة انة يفضل مقعدها فى البيت بدون وظيفة لانها ليها كينونة برضو

و الاهم من دة لو فضلت البنت بعد الزواج قاعدة فى البيت او حتى قبلة حتبقى مشكلة على دماغة ملهاش حل

لانها من حتبقى قاعدة وراها حاجة فى الحياة غيرة و صبااااح المشاكل و التفاهات و غيرها>>>>


اما بالنسبة للبنت فمن رأيي انو يكون سبب تافة أوى لو سابت الانسان المرتبطة بية خاصة لو فية علاقة حب علشان هو رافض انها تشتغل 

هى كدة بتكون بتنهى علاقة أهم 10000% من شغلها و مستقبلها الوظيفى​*


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

_يعنى ايه شركه مسيحيه
يعنى لو مش شركه مسيحيه مش هتشتغل(بقى انت بترفض بس بالذوق)

ويعنى ايه لو فيها مضايقات برضه مفيش شغل الواحده مش بتتعرض فيه لاى ضيقه فى يوم الايام

انا رأيى

ان كل مكان فى الحلو والوحش وهيا هتتعرض لده ولده 

فبرضه لسه موصلتش لرأيك 

اما تقولها موافق وتديها الثقه الكامله وتسيبها هيا تواجه ايامها وشغلها

او تقولها لأ
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هاااااااااااا ايه رأيكوا_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



> *اما تقولها موافق وتديها الثقه الكامله وتسيبها هيا تواجه ايامها وشغلها*​



*انتى جبتى من الاخـــــر

الموضوع و ما فية قايم على الثقة من البعض و ليس الكل!!

لو فية الثقة المتبادلة بين الطرفين حيسمحلها

و فية ناس تانية فية ثقة برضو و كل حاجة بس الرفض لسبب الخوف عليها و غيرها من الاسباب

اما بالنسبة لفادى

موضوع شركة مسيحية فدا صعب جدا يا فادى​*


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضوع جميل للبت فية يا توتى
> 
> مفروض يبقى الولد معندوش مانع ان البنت الى مرتبط بيها انها تشتغل لان دى حريتها الشخصية
> 
> ...



ميرسى خالص لردك يا رووووووووكى​


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *انتى جبتى من الاخـــــر
> 
> الموضوع و ما فية قايم على الثقة من البعض و ليس الكل!!
> 
> ...



_نفسى باقى الاعضاء يقولوا رأيهم ؟؟؟؟؟ظ_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



> *يعنى انت شايف ان البنت مش من حقها انها تقول رأيها وتشتغل وتعيش مجالها وحياتها لو بتحب ولد ومش موافق انها تشتغل*​



*اة لان المفروض تختار الكفة الارجح فى حياتها

يعنى هو صح تسيب الولد المرتبطة بية علشان تشتغل او علشان حاجة عاوزاها؟

مش المفروض ان علاقة الحب اهم جوانبها التضحية؟!!

لية هيا متضحيش فى سبيل شريك حياتها​*


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

_لالالالا انا مش بقولك صح

بس فى نفس الوقت عايزه اكتر افكار ممكن الولد يتكلم عنها انه ازاى يقتنع بالفكره

انا مش بقول انها مش تضحى لالالالالا خالص
بس بقول انها ازاى البنت اللى مرت عليها المشكله دى تتناقش مع خطيبها وتحاول توصل معاه لرأى وحل يريحها ويريحه_​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



احلى ديانة قال:


> نبدا اول مشكلة علشان الاعضاء تعرف ان الموضوع مفيد
> 
> المشكلة وما فيها اننا 3 صحاب او بمعنى اصح انا صحبى صحبى وحبيب روحى واحد بس والتانى يعنى صديق
> 
> ...





اولا الفكره رائعه جداااااااااااااااااااا


بس  كنت عايزه اعرف هو موقفه ايه من  صاحبكوا التالت بيكلمه هو ولا مش بيكلم حد فيكوا

لو انت بس يبقى اختيارك لصديقك كان غلط الصداقه شىء عظيم  الصديق الحقيقى هو مرايتك اللى بتشوف نفسك فيها

هو اللى بيشاركك افراحك واحزانك وبيخاف عليك 

لكن علشان ترضى ضميرك اتصل بيه مره عتاب محبه  ولو مستجبش يبقى خلاص انساه

ارجوا  مكنش طولت  وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



totty قال:


> _لالالالا انا مش بقولك صح
> 
> بس فى نفس الوقت عايزه اكتر افكار ممكن الولد يتكلم عنها انه ازاى يقتنع بالفكره
> 
> ...



*بيقى الموضوع هنا قايم على التفاهم بين الطرفين يا توتى

يعنى لازم يكون فية تفاهم بين الولد و البنت مش مجرد البنت تئمر الولد او العكس

يعنى يقعدوا قعدة عرب كدة و يحللو الموضوع و صاحب الكفة الارجع هو الى يكسب

بس للاسف مش كل الناس كدة و صعب ان البنت تلاقى الولد الى حينفز طلباتها

ممكن ندور على واحد تفصيل بقى
ههههههههه*​


----------



## candy shop (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



totty قال:


> _مـــــــــــيرسى خالص لردك يا فدى انت وانجى
> 
> بس انا مش بكلم فى النقططططططه دى خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> 
> ...





بصى يا توتى الموضوع ده متعلق بالاتنين ومدى حبهم لبعض  وثقتهم فى بعض 

بمعنى لو عايزه تشتغل ميقلش لا وخلاص لازم يكون فى سبب مقنع وهى تقتنع بيه 

كل واحد يقول وجهه نظره والصح يمشى لان التفاهم اساس الحياه الناجحه  لكن لو صمم على 

رأيه  من غير ما يقول السبب يبقى بلاش منه لانه رأيه قاطع 

لكن لو هنقول شركه مسيحيه مش صح ماهو برده فى الحلو والوحش فى الشركات كلها وفى اى 

مكان المهم المبدء والتفاهم والثقه والحب

اسفه للاطاله​


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*حبيبتى كاندى ردك جمييييييييل خالص بجد

انا عايزه اعرف ارائهم ايه اللى ممكن يقوله للبنت انها تقتنع وتقوله خلاص مش هشتغل

اه الدنيا هتبقى تفاهم وحب وطريقه حلوه فى النقااش وكله

بس عايزه اعرف ايييييييييييه المانع

عارفه يا كاندى ممكن الولد يقولى للبنت لا ان مش عايزك تشتغلى كده وخلاص

ساعتها هينفع ولا لأ انا نفسى مش عارفه لو اتعرضت للموقف دا هعمل ايه بس متهيألى انى هقعد اقنع فيه ويا اما يقنعنى يا اما اقنعه........

انا عارفه انى بطول بس بجد عايزه اعرف الارااااء كلها؟؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

بصى انا مش قصدى انها لو ما كنتش شركة مسيحية يبقى ما تشتغلش 
كدة يبقى انا رافض لوحدى وبطلع حجج

انا قصدى ان الاولية فى الشركات الخاصة للشركات المسيحية

لان فى شركات بتبقى تعينها مسليمن ولما يعنوا مسيحين بتبقى فى مشاكل كتير معاهم

فطبعا ما تجيش هيا تقلى انا هقدم شغلانة فى شركة كذا وتكون من النوعية دى

وانا ما قلتش ان ما فيش شغل من غير متاعب 

انا اعرف بنات بتشتغل فى شركات محترمة فى مشاكل فى الشغل 

الى ممكن يتعرضلها اى حد فى شغلة يعنى

وطبعا على راى ان المراءة ليها كاينها الخاص
وانا عن نفسى هتناقش معاة فى موضوع الشغل دا من خير تحيز او تعصب لراى موحد 

لغاية ما نوصل لنتيجة حلوة

وياريت فعلا الناس التانية تشارك معانا فى الموضوع يا جماعة​


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

بصراحة كدة عندى مشكلة واحدة صاحبتى 
بتحب واحد بقالها سنتين والحب حصل نتيجة نظرة ثم ابتسامة بس متكلموش مع بعض لحد الان وهو معاها فى الكنيسة 
المشكلة هى انها كل ما تديلة اهتمام وتبصلة هو ميعبرهاش ويعمل نفسة مش شايف وكل ما هى تطنش تلاقية بيبصلها وبعدين لما يلاقيها فى الكنيسة وتكون ماشية قريب منة يقعد يلقح عليها بالكلام ويوم ما عرف ان جالها عريس  بقى هيتجنن ومش طايق نفس بس الواد دة عرفنا انة منخيرة مرفوعة لفوق علشان هو من ايطاليا وبقالة 4 سنين بس فى مصر وهى كلمت واحد صاحبة على اساس انة يكون وسطة بينة وبينها علشان يعرفوا يتكلموا مع بعض فهم الموضوع وقام قايل لصاحبة قولها تنسي علشان انا لايمكن اكلمها ودلوقتى هو كل مكان تروحة يمشي وراها وهى مش عارفة تعمل اية لحد دلوقتى  
ياريت تردوا عليا فى اقرب وقت  لانها تعبت من كتر التفكير


----------



## بنت الرعي (13 يوليو 2008)

فكره جميله جدا استمر فيها


----------



## بنت الرعي (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



مارو جوجو قال:


> بصراحة كدة عندى مشكلة واحدة صاحبتى
> بتحب واحد بقالها سنتين والحب حصل نتيجة نظرة ثم ابتسامة بس متكلموش مع بعض لحد الان وهو معاها فى الكنيسة
> المشكلة هى انها كل ما تديلة اهتمام وتبصلة هو ميعبرهاش ويعمل نفسة مش شايف وكل ما هى تطنش تلاقية بيبصلها وبعدين لما يلاقيها فى الكنيسة وتكون ماشية قريب منة يقعد يلقح عليها بالكلام ويوم ما عرف ان جالها عريس  بقى هيتجنن ومش طايق نفس بس الواد دة عرفنا انة منخيرة مرفوعة لفوق علشان هو من ايطاليا وبقالة 4 سنين بس فى مصر وهى كلمت واحد صاحبة على اساس انة يكون وسطة بينة وبينها علشان يعرفوا يتكلموا مع بعض فهم الموضوع وقام قايل لصاحبة قولها تنسي علشان انا لايمكن اكلمها ودلوقتى هو كل مكان تروحة يمشي وراها وهى مش عارفة تعمل اية لحد دلوقتى
> ياريت تردوا عليا فى اقرب وقت  لانها تعبت من كتر التفكير



ياريت تسبه منه علشان ده مش حب


----------



## بنت الرعي (13 يوليو 2008)

سبيه علشان ده مش حب ومش هينفعه


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



مارو جوجو قال:


> بصراحة كدة عندى مشكلة واحدة صاحبتى
> بتحب واحد بقالها سنتين والحب حصل نتيجة نظرة ثم ابتسامة بس متكلموش مع بعض لحد الان وهو معاها فى الكنيسة
> المشكلة هى انها كل ما تديلة اهتمام وتبصلة هو ميعبرهاش ويعمل نفسة مش شايف وكل ما هى تطنش تلاقية بيبصلها وبعدين لما يلاقيها فى الكنيسة وتكون ماشية قريب منة يقعد يلقح عليها بالكلام ويوم ما عرف ان جالها عريس  بقى هيتجنن ومش طايق نفس بس الواد دة عرفنا انة منخيرة مرفوعة لفوق علشان هو من ايطاليا وبقالة 4 سنين بس فى مصر وهى كلمت واحد صاحبة على اساس انة يكون وسطة بينة وبينها علشان يعرفوا يتكلموا مع بعض فهم الموضوع وقام قايل لصاحبة قولها تنسي علشان انا لايمكن اكلمها ودلوقتى هو كل مكان تروحة يمشي وراها وهى مش عارفة تعمل اية لحد دلوقتى
> ياريت تردوا عليا فى اقرب وقت  لانها تعبت من كتر التفكير



بصى انا من راى طول ما هو مش راضى يكلمها ولا راضى يرد عليها ويعبرها

يبقى هيا التانية تديلة نفس الوش ولا كان فى حد موجود

لانها كدة معلش بتقلل من قيمتها

ولو فى نصيب هيحصل 
لكن طريقتة دى مش حلو


----------



## العجايبي (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

_*انا على نفسسسسسسسسسسسسسى

مبدء الشغل للمراة بالنسبالى عاااااااااادى على الاقل تطلع الكبت من جوهااااا فى الشغل

غير كمان تجيب لوزمهااااااااااااااا 

بس فى استثنااااااااااءات

الواحدة اتجوزت  عاوزة تشتشغل  تشتغل بس لو جابو بيبى خلاص تلم نفسها وشوف بيتها  واولادهاا وكفاية كده 

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا*_


----------



## العجايبي (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



مارو جوجو قال:


> بصراحة كدة عندى مشكلة واحدة صاحبتى
> بتحب واحد بقالها سنتين والحب حصل نتيجة نظرة ثم ابتسامة بس متكلموش مع بعض لحد الان وهو معاها فى الكنيسة
> المشكلة هى انها كل ما تديلة اهتمام وتبصلة هو ميعبرهاش ويعمل نفسة مش شايف وكل ما هى تطنش تلاقية بيبصلها وبعدين لما يلاقيها فى الكنيسة وتكون ماشية قريب منة يقعد يلقح عليها بالكلام ويوم ما عرف ان جالها عريس  بقى هيتجنن ومش طايق نفس بس الواد دة عرفنا انة منخيرة مرفوعة لفوق علشان هو من ايطاليا وبقالة 4 سنين بس فى مصر وهى كلمت واحد صاحبة على اساس انة يكون وسطة بينة وبينها علشان يعرفوا يتكلموا مع بعض فهم الموضوع وقام قايل لصاحبة قولها تنسي علشان انا لايمكن اكلمها ودلوقتى هو كل مكان تروحة يمشي وراها وهى مش عارفة تعمل اية لحد دلوقتى
> ياريت تردوا عليا فى اقرب وقت  لانها تعبت من كتر التفكير



_*انا اقولك الفوله

اولا ده مش بيحبك  اساااااااااسااااااااا

هو فااااااااااااكر  علشان جااااااااااااى من بره فاكر نفسه كل البنات حاتحبه او تجيله
وعلى فكرة الراجل  ده تلاقيه مرخيره مرفوعة ومتانزح اوووووووى  
مايستهلش  خالص ده حبك
وانتى كلمت واحد صاحبة على اساس انة يكون وسطة بينة وبينك كااااااااااااان غلطة منك جااااااامد
لانك قليلتى من كراااااااااااامتك 
وتانى حااااااااااجة وصلتى هدفه الى كان عاااوزه

سيبك منه  ودورى على حب جديد ونقى الى يستاهل حبك 

وشكرااااااااا  انا عارف ان طولت *_


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



> 1- ايه رأى الولد فى ان البنت تشتغل (سواء البنت دى اخته او خطيبته او مراته)
> 
> 2- وكمان عايزه اعرف البنات قد ايه هتستسلم للموقف لو عرضت الموضوع وكان الرد انه لالالالالالا
> وقد ايه هتحاول مرات كتيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


1- بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى :
رأى الولد أو العائلة متوقف على ثقافته وعقليته ومدى ثقته بالبنت والوضع الاقتصاد للولد او للعائلة.
وطبعا ثقافته وافكارة مش هيجبها من بره اكيد من المجتمع اللى عايش فيه

طيب هل المجتمع المصرى بيشجع عمل المرأة ؟
- الثقافة العامة فى مصر لا تشجع عمل المرأة:
دى ثقافة عربية اصيلة متأصلة قديمة لا تشجع عمل المرأة 

- الوضع الاقتصادى فى مصر يشجع عمل المرأة:
الوضع الاقتصادى الحالى يشجع على عمل المرأة لمساعدة الرجل فى مصاريف المنزل أو المصاريف الشخصية للبنت للتخفيف على الأسرة 

- انفتاح مصر على ثقاقات العالم يشجع على عمل المرأة :
المستوى العام للثقافة والوعى فى مصر زاد بنسبة جيدة جدا وسيستمر فى الزيادة مع الزمن وكلما زاد الوعى كلما تلاشت صورت المرأة المكملة للمجتمع وتحولت الى صورة المرأة نصف المجتمع العاملة المسؤلة عن ذاتها  

- النتيجة :
نسبة عمالة المرأة فى مصر فى زيادة وستستمر فى الزيادة حتى تصل الى المساواة الكاملة بين الرجل والمرأة وهنا ستلغى الثقافة القديمة السلبية للمرأة


كرأى شخصى : نعم تعمل مادام هذا العمل لا يمس كرامتها ولا يسبب لها اى ضرر اجتماعى ولا نفسى ولا ديني

------------------------------​2- بالنسبة للنقطة التانية :
أ - اذا اقترحتى علية العمل واعطاكى مجال للمناقشة والحوار, فلا يوجد هنا مشكلة, يستمر الحوار حتى الوصول الى قرار مناسب (والقرار المناسب ليس معناه العمل بل معناه القرار الصحيح المناسب للظروف الحالية لكم )

ب - فى حالة اذا اقرحتى فكرة العمل وتم الرفض بدون ذكر اسباب مقنعة وهناك تصميم على هذا الرأى فلا تستمرى فى المحاولة, لأن
فى حالة الزوجين :
لانه لا جدوى من المحاولة والاستمرار سيؤدى الى مشاكل زوجية انتى فى غنا عنها 
فى حالة العائلة :
تقبلى الأمر الواقع فى هدووء وسلام  لان عائلتك فى النهاية يحبونك ويخافون عليكي ويرون من وجهت نظرهم وثاقفتهم وعقليتهم ان لا لعمل المرأة بالتالى مهما فعلتى لن تستطيعي تغيير رأيهم


----------



## M a r i a m (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



totty قال:


> _موضوع ومناقشه هتكون راااائعه بجد_​
> 
> 
> _انا عندى موضوع كده اتمنى الكل يشارك ويقولى رأيه_​
> ...


 
وميرررررررررررسي ياقمر على الموضوع
وسورى على تدخلى الشنيع الفظيع ده بس تقولى ايه بقي:08:​


----------



## بنت الرعي (16 يوليو 2008)

محتاجين الرد على هذا الموضوع
بختصار بنت مسيحيه بتحب شاب مسلم عنده24سنه وهى عندها19سنه
هوه انى البنت دى بتحب شاب مسلم وهوه نفس الحب هوه عارض عليه انه يبقى مسيحى 
بس هيه مرديش هوه دلوقتى بيحاول يلام كل حاجه عن الدين المسيحى 
وكامن ذهب الى اب كاهن ليعرض عليه الموضوع بس المشكله البنات مش عارفه تعمل اه 
توافق عليه انو يبقى شريك حياته ولا تعمل اه 
اولامتقدارش تبعد عنه بتحبه جدا حوالت كتير بس مقدرتش
ثانيا مش قدره توافق انه يبقى مسيحى علشان خاطره ممكن يتعرض الى القتل فى اى وقت
لو عارفين الحال ردو علينا
بس بجاد الشاب ابتدى يدرس الدين وبيذهب الى الكنيسه
هوة عرض عليه الجواز انه يبقى مسيحى ويسافره باره علشان صعب يقعد فى مصر 
محتاجين الرد علشان البنت مش عارفه تعمل اه كل واحد يحط نفسه فى الموقف 
ويرد علينا هيعمل اه او هتعمل اه مستنين


----------



## بنت الرعي (16 يوليو 2008)

انا لو بنحب بعض مش هنختلف هسمع كلامه  مش انى بخفى شخصيتى 
بس انى بحبه  ولازم احترم وجهة نظره ولو انا مش موفقه هحول اقنعه 
الحب يخفى اى وجهة ناظر وهيتفقو وارجو الرد على الموضوع بتاعى مهم جدا


----------



## العجايبي (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



بنت الرعي قال:


> محتاجين الرد على هذا الموضوع
> بختصار بنت مسيحيه بتحب شاب مسلم عنده24سنه وهى عندها19سنه
> هوه انى البنت دى بتحب شاب مسلم وهوه نفس الحب هوه عارض عليه انه يبقى مسيحى
> بس هيه مرديش هوه دلوقتى بيحاول يلام كل حاجه عن الدين المسيحى
> ...



_*الحب ده محكووووووووووووووووووم علللللللللللللللليه بالفشل تمااااااااماااا

لانه حيجيب مشااااااااااكل انتى مش قدهااااااا ولا اهلك كمااااااااااان
حتى لو  بقى مسيحى لو حصل بينكم مشاااااكل حايزلك بانه غير دينه علشان خاااااااااطر واحدة
(متزعليش منى)
غير كده خلاص مافيش شباب مسيحين فى الكنيسة تحبيهم روحتى ليهم
غير كده اشعرفك انه بحبك اشعرفك كمان انه حايبقى مسيحى مش يمكن بيجيب سكة تيجى عنده الى الاسلام
وسوال بسيط فين الاهل وفين الاب الكاهن (اب اعترفها)

سيبك منه الموضوع محكوم عليه بالموت ماينفعش 
سيبيه وابتدى من الاول وجديد وكان حاتبتدى حيااتك من الاول وجديد كانه مشفتيشى

وشششششششششششكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*أولاً وقبل اى شىء البنت صغيره جداًً على التفكير فى خطوة الارتباط حتى لو كان شاب مسيحى .
ثانياً اذا كان هذا الشاب اختار طريق المسيح من اجل من يحبها فقط فهو أيضاً اختيار خاطىء لان من يختار المسيح والحياه معه يجب ان يكون اختيار خالى من اى مسببات عاطفيه .
ثالثاً هذا النوع من العلاقات غير مرغوب فيه نهائياً لان نسبة الفشل فيه  عاليه جداً ومن تتعرض لايذاء مشاعرها البنت .
لذلك نصيحتى ليها ان تترك هذه العلاقه فوراً رغم صعوبة هذا القرار ولكنه هو الحل الاصوب وربنا يبارك حياتك.    
​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



> محتاجين الرد على هذا الموضوع
> بختصار بنت مسيحيه بتحب شاب مسلم عنده24سنه 1- وهى عندها19سنه
> هوه انى البنت دى بتحب شاب مسلم وهوه نفس الحب هوه عارض عليه انه يبقى مسيحى
> بس هيه مرديش هوه دلوقتى بيحاول يلام كل حاجه عن الدين المسيحى
> ...


1- مبدئيا 19 سنة لسة متعرفش تفرق بين الحب ومجرد الاعجاب
 واى قرار مصيري زى الزواج هتاخده فى السن دا مش هيكون صحيح

2- فى السن دا المشاعر بتكون قوية وغير متزنة فى نفس الوقت وممكن شوية اعجاب تشوفها حب 

3- اى انسان يوافق تغيير دينه لاجل امرأة اذا كان صادق بالفعل فى ذلك يبقى اكيد بيحبها دا بالنسباله اما بالنسبة للبنت كما قولنا سنها لا يسمح لها بالقرار السليم فى تحديد ما اذا كانت بتحبه فعلا ام مجرد اعجاب فقط


رأيي الشخصى تحاول قدر الامكان الابتعاد عنه علشان تنساه لفترة لا تقل عن 5 شهور 
ولكن 
لو بعد الفترة دى لسة فعلا بتحبه وعاوزاه وبتفكر فية, يبقى فعلا هى بتحبه بجد ورأي توافق على عرضه اذا كان بالفعل صادق فيما يقول

وطبعا اذا وافقت لازم تعرف ان لو حصل اى مشكلة زوجية مفيش اهل هيساعدوها هتكون وحيدة هناك فى الخارج


----------



## بنت الرعي (16 يوليو 2008)

ردود جميله جدا مستنين ردواد جديده وشكرا لاهتمامكم بهذا الموضوع 
هى بجد حولت ان تسيبه بس لقت حاجه ترجعه تانى انا من نحياتى 
الموضوع صعب اوى بجد الشاب بيحبه وعلى فكره هوه عمره ماهيسيب دينه 
علشان بنت اذا كان مقتنع بهذا الدين بس هية مش عارفه توافق وللا 
هوه كده كده هيبقى مسيحى بس عاوزه معه علشان بيحبه 
وعلى فكره البنت قالت الاب الاعتراف بس قاله هيحصل مشاكل كتير
بجد موضوع يحيار وهى بنت وحيده ارجو المشاركه لو عوزين اى معومات عن الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*فعلا ابونا عنده حق المواضيع دى مش سهله ابداً . ​*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



العجايبي قال:


> _*انا على نفسسسسسسسسسسسسسى*_
> 
> _*مبدء الشغل للمراة بالنسبالى عاااااااااادى على الاقل تطلع الكبت من جوهااااا فى الشغل*_
> 
> ...


 مش متابعة الموضوع من الاول  بس عجبتنى تلم نفسها دى هى كانت متبعترة وبعدين هى لما تفكر تشتغل علشان تساعد شريك حياتها لانى هييجى عليها ايام هتتعب وتمل انا من النوع اللى بزهق بسرعة من اى حاجة وبحب التغير جداا لو استمريت فى حاجة خصوصا لو مش بمزاجى اغيرها لو كان ايه هى احيانا بتبقى مضطرة  تعمل كدا لانى الظروف فرضت عليها دا


----------



## ميرنا (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



بنت الرعي قال:


> محتاجين الرد على هذا الموضوع
> بختصار بنت مسيحيه بتحب شاب مسلم عنده24سنه وهى عندها19سنه
> هوه انى البنت دى بتحب شاب مسلم وهوه نفس الحب هوه عارض عليه انه يبقى مسيحى
> بس هيه مرديش هوه دلوقتى بيحاول يلام كل حاجه عن الدين المسيحى
> ...


 
لا والله 19 سنة وبتتكلم ارا كنت انا خلاص هكمل 21 سنة ولسه معرفش الحب الناضج بجد بتهزرو انا جالى شلل من الموضيع دى فعلا 
19 سنة ومسلم لا الاه الا المسيح ​


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

فكرة جميلة جدا اشكرك عليها واكيد قريب هتلاقى تفاعل



Peroo


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

اخواتى الافاضل............


احب ان اكون اول من اوجة اول مشكلة

وهى هناك تطاول علينا من اخواتنا المسيحيين ولا يوجد حذف موضوعاتهم وردودهم التى تسئ الينا


----------



## fns (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

سلام لكم جميعا اخواتى
انا اول مرة اشارك فى الموضوع ده وبجد فكرة جميلة جدا ...واجمل ما فى الفكرة انها بتحسس الواحد انها بين اهله وان الكل فعلا بيحبه...
انا كان عندى مشكلة وكنت حابب اعرف رايكم فيها واعمل ايه فى المشكلة دى
مشكلتى وبكل بساطة....انى عندى 2 اصحاب بعتبرهم زى اخواتى واكتر من اخواتى نعرف بعض من زمان
بنحب بعض قوى...من غير ما اطول عليكم....عملنا مشروع احنا التلاتة وجيت انا وقعت فى مشكلة واضطريت اسحب فلوس من المشروع اصحابى الاتنين اللى معايا فى المشروع بدل ما يقفوا معايا قالولى معلش يا كيرلس متاخدش فلوس تانى من الشغل وحل مشاكلك ..... انا معرفتش ارد عليهم بايه كل اللى عملته قلتلهم ننهى الشغل اللى ما بينا وكل واحد ياخد الفلوس اللى دافعها .... انا حاسس من جواية ان مفيش حد منهم وقف معايا فى وقت الشدة ومش عارف اتصرف معاهم ازاى هل انهى صداقتى معاهم ولا اكمل عادى معاهم وانسى اللى حصل منهم انا مش عارف فعلا ومحتار
انا كتبت مشكلتى علشان انا مش عارف اتصرف مش عارف اعمل ايه
وانا بحبهم قوى واحنا مع بعض من زمان وبرضه مش قادر انسى ان مفيش حد منهم وقف معايا وقت الشدة
انا فعلا مش عارف اتصرف ازاى
اتمنى انكم تشاركونى فى مشكلتى ونحاول الاقى حل ليها
ولكم منى كل محبة واحترام وتقدير
اخوكم فى المسيح كيرلس


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوووى على الفكرة الجادة دى



بس للاسف لا يوجد عندى مشاكل 



لانى متوكل على الرب


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



> مشكلتى وبكل بساطة....انى عندى 2 اصحاب بعتبرهم زى اخواتى واكتر من اخواتى نعرف بعض من زمان
> بنحب بعض قوى...من غير ما اطول عليكم....عملنا مشروع احنا التلاتة وجيت انا وقعت فى مشكلة واضطريت اسحب فلوس من المشروع اصحابى الاتنين اللى معايا فى المشروع بدل ما يقفوا معايا قالولى معلش يا كيرلس متاخدش فلوس تانى من الشغل وحل مشاكلك ..... انا معرفتش ارد عليهم بايه كل اللى عملته قلتلهم ننهى الشغل اللى ما بينا وكل واحد ياخد الفلوس اللى دافعها .... انا حاسس من جواية ان مفيش حد منهم وقف معايا فى وقت الشدة ومش عارف اتصرف معاهم ازاى هل انهى صداقتى معاهم ولا اكمل عادى معاهم وانسى اللى حصل منهم انا مش عارف فعلا ومحتار
> انا كتبت مشكلتى علشان انا مش عارف اتصرف مش عارف اعمل ايه


مفيش حاجة تحير يا كيرلس, الصديق بيبان وقت الشدة , وفعلا جه وقت الشدة وانت عرفت انهم مش اصدقاء حقيقين ممكن تعتمد عليهم 
ببساطة عاملهم ببرود


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



fns قال:


> سلام لكم جميعا اخواتى
> انا اول مرة اشارك فى الموضوع ده وبجد فكرة جميلة جدا ...واجمل ما فى الفكرة انها بتحسس الواحد انها بين اهله وان الكل فعلا بيحبه...
> انا كان عندى مشكلة وكنت حابب اعرف رايكم فيها واعمل ايه فى المشكلة دى
> مشكلتى وبكل بساطة....انى عندى 2 اصحاب بعتبرهم زى اخواتى واكتر من اخواتى نعرف بعض من زمان
> ...



زى ما قال اخويا اكستريم

الاصدقاء بيبانوا وقت الشدة
ولكن مع احترامى لراية انا متفق معاهم فى الجملة دى طبعا

بس متهيالى ان عشرة العمر تستحق ان هو يديلهم فرصة تانية لو اتكررت يبقى كدة هما ما يستحقوش يكونوا اصحابة حتى لو كانت روحك فيهم يا اخى


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



fns قال:


> سلام لكم جميعا اخواتى
> انا اول مرة اشارك فى الموضوع ده وبجد فكرة جميلة جدا ...واجمل ما فى الفكرة انها بتحسس الواحد انها بين اهله وان الكل فعلا بيحبه...
> انا كان عندى مشكلة وكنت حابب اعرف رايكم فيها واعمل ايه فى المشكلة دى
> مشكلتى وبكل بساطة....انى عندى 2 اصحاب بعتبرهم زى اخواتى واكتر من اخواتى نعرف بعض من زمان
> ...



*ايوه ياكيرلس هما عندهم حق....ده كان هيبقى نفس موقفك لو حصل العكس 
لازم تتأكد ان الشغل شغل وكان لازم تاخد رايهم الاول وتحسبوها سوا وتشوفوا هل المبلغ ده هيأثر ولا لا مش تتسرع كده على طول
انا فى الشغل مش بعرف الهوا حتى ....معلش متضايقش نفسك حاول ترجع المبلغ المسحوب فى اقرب وقت واديك عرفت اللى فيها *


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

ممكن يكون راى يهوذا صح

وانا كنت عايز اكتبلك كدة

قصدى انهم ممكن يكونوا عندهم الشغل حاجة والصداقة حاجة تانية 

وزى ما قلتلك اديلهم فرصة تانية وشوف الحياة هتمشى بينكم ازاى


----------



## mariny g a (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

خواتى الاحباء انا معجبه جدا بفكره الموضوع وعلشان كده انا هكتب لكم على مشكله لى لكنها مشكله جرحتنى جدا وهى من الكهنه الذين اتعامل معهم  انا اعلم انها من الممكن ان تكون فرديه ولكن بالنسبه لى ليس فرديه وارجوكم ان تفهموا كلامى وترشدونى لانى فعلا نفسيتى محطمه بسبب الكهنه منهم  من اعترفت عليه وابتعد عنى بعد ذلك ولا اعلم لماذا فى حين انه كان يريد الاقتراب منى اكثر لكى اعترف معه صدقونى يااخواتى هذا حدث مع اتنين من الكهنه وكهنه اخرين كنت اريد منهم اقتراض مبلغ لعمل مشروع صغير قالوا عنى اننى بنصب عليه بالاذاعه ف الكنيسه مش بزمتكم ده حرام ، وامام الله اننى لم اكذب او احتال عليهم ولا عليكم باى كلمه وصادقه ف كل كلمه اقولها لكن ارشدونى ماذا افعل وانا لديا من المشاكل احمال كثيره ، هذا كله لاننى احتاج اليهم وانا بدون من يعولنى انا واطفالى هذا لاننى لا اقدم التبرعات وكنت اطلب منهم معونه وانا لوحدى فى هذه الدنيا هل يفعلوا ذلك ايضا مع النفوس الضعيف التى من الممكن ان تقع فريسه لاى ذئب ف هذا العالم ارجو الرد عليا لاننى بالفعل عندى اكتئاب مالوش حدود وياريت نبقا فى صراحه مع نفسنا ومع ذلك فاننى كل يوم اتمسك بالهى وربى ومخلصى المسيح كل مدا اكثر من الاول وكل مدا تكثر عليا حروب عدو الخير صلوا من اجلى واذكرونى ف صلواتكم


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

صحيح ان Business is Business
ولكن
هناك فرق بين صديق يطلب مبلغ من المال لانه فى ازمة لانه فى حالة طارئة :
هنا اذا كانو بالفعل اصدقاءه هيسعدوه حتى لو وصلت الى قفل المشروع واعطاءه نصيبهم من المال 
لانقاذه 

وبين صديق يحتاج المال لغرض معين ليست لحالة طارئة :
هنا لهم كل الحق فى رفض مساعدته غير عندما يكون هناك فائض لديهم من المشروع او من مالهم الخاص


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلو ينم على روح التعاون والمحبه الف شكر للموضوع الرائع هذا


----------



## جيلان (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

*بجد فكرة المووضع روعة
شغل جامد يا فادى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

شكرا ليكم على تشجعيكم للفكرة 

وياريت نشوف ناس تانية بتشارك  علشان نتناقش كلنا


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكلتى انى اريد ان اتزوج ؟؟؟؟
شكرا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*



> مشكلتى انى اريد ان اتزوج ؟؟؟؟


مفيش اكتر من البنات  بس انت كون نفسك الأول وشوف مستقبلك


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

مثل ما قال ليكى اخى الغالى

كون نفسك الاول واعمل مستقبل مضمون ودا مش صعب اوى 

لو اشتغلت بجهد و ضمير هتعمل كدة

وساعتها تقدر تتقدم للعروسة الى تختارها


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: انا ومنتدى الكنيسة ومشاكلك*

وانتظر راى الاخوة الاعضاء يمكن احد لة راى اخر


----------



## helo kdab (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا عندي مشكله
وهي مشكله كتير جدا من الشباب
انا عيز ابطل العاده السريه الاستمناء لاني  خايف  جدا  لما اتجوز 
وحاسس انها بتاثر في شخصيتي اني ضعيف وكل مابطلها ارجع تاني


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

استمر فى قراية الكتاب المقدس وروح لاب اعترافك واعترفلة علشان يصليلك

وزى ما قلتلك اقرا الكتاب المقدس باستمرار 


وقم بمسح اى شى مخل بالاداب من جهازك
لكى لا ترجع لة


----------



## mrmr love jesus (18 سبتمبر 2008)

هاى موضوعك جميل اوي يافادى
انا من راي انك تسأل عليه تاني ممكن يكون نسى يكلمك وياريت ما تخسرهوش لأننا من الصعب اننا نلاقى صديق بسرعة لكن لو هو ما اهتمش يبقى هيكون هو الخسران مش انت
وربنا معاك ويرعاك


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بصى يا مرمر هو احنا دلوقتى بنكلم بعض 

بس مش زى الاول 

يعنى لو قابلنا بعض نخرج 

لكن مش زى الاول كل يوم مع بعض 

دلوقتى ممكن يوم او يومين كل اسبوعين

وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## mrmr love jesus (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن يا فادي خروجكم القليل ده هو اللي يرجع صداقتكم تاني


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 سبتمبر 2008)

helo kdab قال:


> انا عندي مشكله
> وهي مشكله كتير جدا من الشباب
> انا عيز ابطل العاده السريه الاستمناء لاني  خايف  جدا  لما اتجوز
> وحاسس انها بتاثر في شخصيتي اني ضعيف وكل مابطلها ارجع تاني


1-  شيل كل ما هو يتعلق بالجنس من على جهازك 
2- العب رياضة 
3- اشتغل 
4- كون صداقات مع بنات ولكن عاملهم زى اخواتك 
5- صلى


----------



## يوستيكا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد فكرة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا فادي

مرسي يا فادي علي الفكرة فعلن في اوقات كتير تحس انك عاوز تتكلم مع حد ومتقدرش هنا هتلاقي ليسمعك ويفكر معك


----------



## go love (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الاول طبعا احب ابعت اجمد تحيا لاجمد صاحب موضوع
ربنا يقف معاك ويباركك 
بعد اذن الجميع ممكن اشارك معاكم
واتمنا انى اقدر اضيف حاجة مثمرة


بالنسبة لصاحب مشكلة العادة السيئة
مدورش على العلاج برة
لان العلاج جوك انت
ودة بيرجع
1- عزيمة قويا جدا مع ارادة حديدة عشان تقدر تقول للنجاسة لا
2- البعد كل البعد عن اى مسيرات 
3-و اهم نقطة الصلاة بجد صلى من قلبك ان ربنا يخلصك من عبودية الخطية
اللي كلنا وقعين فيها مش انت بس
4- ابتعد عن الفرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغ لازم تشغل نفسك فكرك ومجهودك فى حجات تفيدك
5- قرب من اصدقاءك اخرج انطلق  ومتسجنش نفسك داخل غريزة حيوانية مميتـــــــة تضعفك وتعجزك
الريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضة ........حب الرياضة  وانت هتبعد عنها


----------



## joee_7590 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع الى كنت بدور عليه من زمان 
طيب انا مشكلتى الكبيرة مع اهلى انهم مش فاهمنى ممك نتبعتولى تقولولى اعمل ايه


----------



## Rosetta (29 سبتمبر 2008)

joee_7590 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الى كنت بدور عليه من زمان
> طيب انا مشكلتى الكبيرة مع اهلى انهم مش فاهمنى ممك نتبعتولى تقولولى اعمل ايه



*سلام و نعمة
هو بصراحة معظم الشباب في الوقت دا بيعانوا من نفس المشكلة..
و ما تصدق اي حد بيقولك انه هو و اهله زي العسل...
انا معك انها مشكلة كبيرة..بس انت لازم تنظر للموضوع من ناحية ايجابية..يعني لازم تكون مقتنع 100% انه اهلك دايما عايزين مصلحتك انت حتى لو حصل بينكم اي اختلاف او سوء تفاهم
و في الحالة دي انا بنصحك انك ما تلجا للعناد و حاول تتكلم معاهم بالهداوة و باسلوب مقنع علشان تحاول تفهمهم رايك..
و الرب يكون معك..*


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mrmr love jesus قال:


> ممكن يا فادي خروجكم القليل ده هو اللي يرجع صداقتكم تاني



ياريت يا مرمر يسمع منك ربنا


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يوستيكا قال:


> بجد فكرة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا فادي
> 
> مرسي يا فادي علي الفكرة فعلن في اوقات كتير تحس انك عاوز تتكلم مع حد ومتقدرش هنا هتلاقي ليسمعك ويفكر معك



ميرسى ليكى على تشجعيك

وفعلا سبب من اسباب عملى للموضوع اننا نقرب لبعض اوى


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> الاول طبعا احب ابعت اجمد تحيا لاجمد صاحب موضوع
> ربنا يقف معاك ويباركك
> بعد اذن الجميع ممكن اشارك معاكم
> واتمنا انى اقدر اضيف حاجة مثمرة
> ...



اهلا وسهلا بيك يا غالى فى الموضوع 

واكيد يسعدنى انك تشارك معانا وكل الاعضاء يشاركوا فى الحل


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

joee_7590 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الى كنت بدور عليه من زمان
> طيب انا مشكلتى الكبيرة مع اهلى انهم مش فاهمنى ممك نتبعتولى تقولولى اعمل ايه



بصى يا غالى دى فعلا مشكلة معظم الشباب ومنهم انا برضوا 

انت حاول بص تفهم بكل سهولة وبهدوء وتكون صبور 

ومرة على مرة هما هيفهموا دماغك وحياتك ماشية ازاى

بس اصبر يعنى خليك صبور وهدوء

وما تعملش زى ووتتعصب


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد الموضوع جميل جدا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 أكتوبر 2008)

joee_7590 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الى كنت بدور عليه من زمان
> طيب انا مشكلتى الكبيرة مع اهلى انهم مش فاهمنى ممك نتبعتولى تقولولى اعمل ايه





red rose88 قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> هو بصراحة معظم الشباب في الوقت دا بيعانوا من نفس المشكلة..
> و ما تصدق اي حد بيقولك انه هو و اهله زي العسل...
> انا معك انها مشكلة كبيرة..بس انت لازم تنظر للموضوع من ناحية إيجابية..يعني لازم تكون مقتنع 100% انه اهلك دايما عايزين مصلحتك انت حتى لو حصل بينكم اي اختلاف او سوء تفاهم
> ...


ممتاز 
متفق معكى فى الرأى


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة خميلة


----------



## ranine (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مشكلتي كبيره كتير بدي نصيحه شخصيه ومش علنيه وانا مش عارفه لمين اتوجه انا وصلت لحد اليأس والكابه


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*حاولn  تعرضى مشكلتك هنا بدون ذكر تفاصيل شخصيه  وهتلاقى كتير بيساعدوكى ويفيدوكى برأيهم ومفيش مشكله بالدنيا مالهاش حل    ​*


----------



## ranine (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كنت بعلاقه مع شاب لمده 4 سنين وهو مش من ديني صارت مشكله كبيره الي فرقتنا وانا بقالي وقت مش عارفه ارجع لنفسي بفكر بيه وانا متأكده انو علاقتنا ملهاش نهايه بس مش قادره اتحمل صليت وطلبت انو ربنا يساعدني بس ملقيتش حاجه او بصيص امل والي مجنني انو اذا عرفت انو مع انسانه ثانيه بموت وهو رجع يتصلي بش مس عارفه اعمل ايه انا ملقيتش غيركم احكيلوا بترجاكوا ساعدوني انا كل يوم بحس اني بنهار لا باكل ولا بشرب ولا بمارس حياتي الطبيعيه وهاد مخوفني فكرة الانتحار مش مفارقاني وانا خايفه اضعف


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ranine قال:


> انا كنت بعلاقه مع شاب لمده 4 سنين وهو مش من ديني صارت مشكله كبيره الي فرقتنا وانا بقالي وقت مش عارفه ارجع لنفسي بفكر بيه وانا متأكده انو علاقتنا ملهاش نهايه بس مش قادره اتحمل صليت وطلبت انو ربنا يساعدني بس ملقيتش حاجه او بصيص امل والي مجنني انو اذا عرفت انو مع انسانه ثانيه بموت وهو رجع يتصلي بش مس عارفه اعمل ايه انا ملقيتش غيركم احكيلوا بترجاكوا ساعدوني انا كل يوم بحس اني بنهار لا باكل ولا بشرب ولا بمارس حياتي الطبيعيه وهاد مخوفني فكرة الانتحار مش مفارقاني وانا خايفه اضعف


لية من البداية وافقتى على تكوين علاقة مع انسان مش من دينك, ولسة دلوقتى وبعد 4 سنين افتكرتى انه مش من دينك ؟!


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*بصى ياحبيبتى اولا فكرة الانتحار دى تشيليها من دماغك نهائى واكيد ربنا هيكون معاكى بس انتى صلى واطلبى ايده 

ثانيا انا عارفة انك انتى بتحبيه وانك الان بتفكرى بقلبك لكن تعالى معايا نركن القلب على جنب ونبتدى نفكر شوية بالعقل 

من الواضح انك بنت وكمان مسيحية لانه مينفعش يكون العكس بالنسبة ليهم 

تعالى نفكر بس بصوت عالى شوية الزواج او الارتباط مش بيبقى مبنى على الحب بس بيبقى فيه توافق 

واحترام متبادل بين الشخصين وطبعا الافكار والمعتقدات غير متوافقه بينكم لان كل واحد منك بيومن بحاجة غير التانية 

ثانيا انتى فى نظرة مسيحية كافرة ومشركة بربنا او بمعنى اصح مش بيحترم دينك ولا مسيحيك 
يبقى المفروض مش بيحترمك 

يبقى يجى ازاى الارتباط 

حبيبتى فكرى كويس مليون مرة واعرفى ان ده بالنسبة مش حب ولو كان حب 
هو بكدة بيكسب بيكى ثواب لانه بيخليكى توحدى بالله على معتقداته وكمان بياخد على ده فلوس 

من فضلك اختى اقرى موضوع مزكرات شيطان وانتى هتفهمى انا قصدى اقولك ايه 

وربنا يكون معاكى ويحميكى من محاربات الشيطان صلى كتير ​*


----------



## ranine (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخ "اكستريم" متلومنيش انا عارفه اني غلطت ومش بحاجه للي يلومني بس انا بشكرك وبشكر "انجوي" انا اوعدكم حاصلي كتير بس صلولي انتو كمان. شكرا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ranine قال:


> يا اخ "اكستريم" متلومنيش انا عارفه اني غلطت ومش بحاجه للي يلومني بس انا بشكرك وبشكر "انجي" انا اوعدكم هاصلي كتير بس صلولي انتو كمان. شكرا



طيب اوعديني انك هتعملى اللى هقولك علية بالتزام تام

1- كل يوم العبى رياضة 15 دقيقة على الاقل (رياضة عامة ولياقة بدنية او سويدي)

2- اشتغلى فى مجال تحبيه, 
لو معندكيش مؤهلات تشغلك فى المجال اللى بتحبيه,
خدى كورسات انجليش و كمبيوتر ICDL أو جرافيك Photoshop مثلاً

3- الصلاة لوحدها لا تكفى روحى الكنيسة مرة كل اسبوع على الأقل

4- لو عندك هواية معينة كبريها وركزى عليها (رسم - صوتك جميل - ... )

5- لازم تعملى صداقات مع بنات من دينك ودا هيحصل من خلال ذهابك المنتظم للكنيسة ولو فية اى نشاطات او اجتماعات رحلات كنسية اشتركى فيها 

6- كل يوم قبل متنامى صلى بحرارة وبصدق من كل قلبك ومتقوليش كلام مكتوب ومحفوظ, كلمية بكل صدق كأنك بتكلمى والدك, كلمى ربنا باللغة العامية, قوليله انتى حاسة باية, واطلبى منه انه يديكي الحكمة والمعرفة علشان تاخدى قرارات سليمة تتوافق مع مشيئته ليكي على الأرض

7- لو جاتلك فرصة للسفر الى الخارج مع اهلك .. وافقى 


وعاوزك تعرفى انك هنا بين اخواتك 
وكل اللى بتمرى بيه دلوقتى مجرد مرحلة وهتنتهى وهتبقى مجرد ذكرى قديمة فى حياتك لا اكثر ..
المهم تتماسكى واعرفى ان التجربة دى هتنتهى اكيد 

وربنا معاكى


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*حبيبتى متشكرنيش احنا كلنا اخوات 

وكمان اى بنت ممكن تقع فى نفس ظروفك ومشاكلتك 

بس المهم اننا نكون واثقين ونعدى المحنة دى بسلام 

وده موضوع صغير لطلب صلاة من اجلك لكى ربنا يرفع عنك هذه الايام 

ويحميكى من محاربات عدو الخير 

اختكم ranineمحتاجة لصلاوتكم الشديدة ​*


----------



## ranine (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اوعدك اني حعمل كل الي قلتلي عليه وانا دلوقت كتير مرتاحه لاني  حكيتلكم


----------



## bosbos0777 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره حلوى اوى وياريت تستمر


----------



## bosbos0777 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عندى مشكله     فى ثانوى انا كنت منعزله عن الشباب ولما دخلت الجامعه ابتديت فى الكنيسه اتعامل لكن كانوا بيقلولى انى بعقد الامور  المهم انى اعجبت بشاب لكن كنت فكره انه عيب وميسحش النتيجه خنقته لغايت مبعد عنى  وجه شاب تانى  عملت معاه النقيد لما يتصل بيه كنت اتصل بيه اكتر وحسيت انى  مش عرفى ابقى فى توازن لانى مش عرفى ايه الصح ودلوقتى بشوف صحابى واقول ديماً لنفسى انا السبب ارجوكوا ردوا عليه


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 أكتوبر 2008)

bosbos0777 قال:


> انا عندى مشكله     فى ثانوى انا كنت منعزله عن الشباب ولما دخلت الجامعه ابتديت فى الكنيسه اتعامل لكن كانوا بيقلولى انى بعقد الامور  المهم انى اعجبت بشاب لكن كنت فكره انه عيب وميسحش النتيجه خنقته لغايت مبعد عنى  وجه شاب تانى  عملت معاه النقيد لما يتصل بيه كنت اتصل بيه اكتر وحسيت انى  مش عرفى ابقى فى توازن لانى مش عرفى ايه الصح ودلوقتى بشوف صحابى واقول ديماً لنفسى انا السبب ارجوكوا ردوا عليه


لا حرام عليكي مفيش وسط خالص 
شاب شايفاه كويس ومحترم كلمية عادى مفيش مشكلة ولكن فى اماكن زى الكلية او الكنيسة 

وفكرة انك تتصلى بيه كتير دا غلط كبيييير لان كدة بتدى انطباع غير جيد ليكي .. وهيجيب نتيجة عكسية تماماً 
خليه هو اللى يتصل,انتى متتصليش خالص لغاية ميحصل خطوبة فعلاً 

وانتى كل المطلوب منك تعاملية كويس وبأدب واحترام وبس ..
والدور بعد كدة علية هو انه يتقدملك
اما يحصل خطوبة ممكن تتصلى بيه عادى (بس مش كتيير  )

الخلاصة :
1- شاب محترم كلمية عادى جدا ولكن فى الكنيسة او الكلية (لو لسة فى الكلية) .. وطبعا مش محتاج اقولك انك متخلهوش يتعدى فى كلامه حدود اللياقة 
2- اشتركى فى النشاطات بالكنيسة سواء كانت رحلات او اجتماعات 
لان دا هيديكي فرصة اكبر للتعارف وهيديكي دعم روحى 
3- ومهم جدا متزوديش اهتمامك بيه قبل ما يحصل خطوبة فعلية, عاملية كويس وبس


----------



## bosbos0777 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بتكلم ان بسبب اسلوبى خسرت الاثنين الاتنين بعدوا خلاص انا مضيقه من كده انا مش عرفى ابقى متوزنه فى تصرفاتى وخيفى لو جيه حد تالت اضيعه رغم ان الواحد مبيجلوش غير فرسى وحده وانا جتلى فرصتين


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 أكتوبر 2008)

bosbos0777 قال:


> انا بتكلم ان بسبب اسلوبى خسرت الاثنين الاتنين بعدوا خلاص انا مضيقه من كده انا مش عرفى ابقى متوزنه فى تصرفاتى وخيفى لو جيه حد تالت اضيعه رغم ان الواحد مبيجلوش غير فرسى وحده وانا جتلى فرصتين


مين قال ان البنت ميجلهاش غير فرصة واحدة 

عدد الفرص بتتوقف على مجال التعامل بتاعك 
لو انتى اعدة فى البيت علطول يبقى اضمنى ان فرصة واحدة او اتنين بالكتيير
لو انتى فى مجال فية تعارف كتيير زى النشاطات الكنسية زى الرحلات الدينية او الاجتماعات الشباب او ... هيكبر مجال معرفتك بالتالى هتلاقى فرص كتيير والمهم مش اى حد يتقدم تقبلية برضو لازم يكون مناسب لطباعك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 أكتوبر 2008)

وبالنسبة لأسلوبك دا هيتظبط لوحده بالتعود 
المهم تعرفى الصح من الغلط 

والتعود هيجي من خلال تعاملك فى الشغل او الكلية او الكنيسة
علشان كدة قولتلك اشتركى فى نشاطات فى الكنيسة لانها هتدى مجال اكبر للتعارف + هتتعودى + جانب روحى مهم هيديكي الثقة والقوة النفسية والروحية

والصح انك :
- متتصليش بيه قبل ميحصل خطوبة رسمية
- فى تعاملك معاه عاملية باحترام ومتزوديش اهتمامك بيه  
- فى البداية متحاوليش تهزرى معاه .. لان لو شاب شاف بنت لسة متعرف بيها من فترة قصيرة وبتهزر معاه هيقول انها من البنات اللى بتهزر مع اى حد


----------



## bosbos0777 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

انا لما بشوف ديه وده وكتير بيحبوا ببقى نفسي ابقى زيهم انا هعمل الى قلتولى عليه ومرسى اوووووووووووووى وعموماً ده فى ايد ربنا هو خلانى وعارف ان ديه عيوبى ومتاكده انه هيغيرنى صلولى كتتتتيير


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 أكتوبر 2008)

bosbos0777 قال:


> انا لما بشوف ديه وده وكتير بيحبوا ببقى نفسي ابقى زيهم انا هعمل الى قلتولى عليه ومرسى اوووووووووووووى وعموماً ده فى ايد ربنا هو خلانى وعارف ان ديه عيوبى ومتاكده انه هيغيرنى صلولى كتتتتيير


كتيير بيتجوزو بسرعة وبيتخانوقو بسرعة وبيدخلو بعد كدة فى محاولات الطلاق بسرعة برضو 
والنماذج اللى بتشوفيها مين قالك انها هتنجح بعد الزواج 
التعارف فى سن ما بعد الـ 23 بتبقى عاقلة شوية واكثر اتزان واكثر نجاح لانهم بيكونو خرجو من مرحلة الاندفاع العاطفى
فالحب الحقيقي بيجي فى اوائل العشرينات يعنى بعد 22 او 23 

والمسيح يكون معاكى ويديكي روح الحكمة والمعرفة والارشاد 
"كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله"


----------



## bosbos0777 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*_


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 أكتوبر 2008)

bosbos0777 قال:


> _*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*_


You Are Welcome
:blush2:


----------



## bosbos0777 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلش انا زهقتكم اخر سؤال هو انا مينفعش اصلح غلطتى وافهمه انى تلفوناتى الكتير مش اصدى بيها الى هو فهمه معلش على الازعاج*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> التعارف فى سن ما بعد الـ 23 بتبقى عاقلة شوية واكثر اتزان واكثر نجاح لانهم بيكونو خرجو من مرحلة الاندفاع العاطفى
> فالحب الحقيقي بيجي فى اوائل العشرينات يعنى بعد 22 او 23



*عنجد!!!
طيب منييييييييح!!
الله يبشرك بالخير اخي اكستريم
مرسيييييييي *


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *عنجد!!!
> طيب منييييييييح!!
> الله يبشرك بالخير اخي اكستريم
> مرسيييييييي *


ميرسى بجد على مجاملتك الرقيقة دى كلك ذوق


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أكتوبر 2008)

bosbos0777 قال:


> *معلش انا زهقتكم اخر سؤال هو انا مينفعش اصلح غلطتى وافهمه انى تلفوناتى الكتير مش اصدى بيها الى هو فهمه معلش على الازعاج*


لا عادى احنا كلنا اخوات وكل واحد بيقول رأيه واللى حاسس بيه ومفيش ازعاج 
بالنسبة لسؤالك اعتقد الافضل يعرف بطريقة غير مباشرة 
لو انتى تعرفى اخته مثلاً ممكن تفهميها بصراحة وهى هتنقله الصورة
وبعد كدة دورك انتهى .. وهو لو جاد هيتصل


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد يا جماعة انااسف على تغيبى الفترة الى فاتت دى عن الموضوع بس ظروف الكلية وكدة وانتوا عارفين الطلبة المغاربين

بس واضح ان الاخوة الى فى المنتدى عمولوا الواجب وزيادة

واى حد عندة مشكلة يقلها وهناقشها مع بعض​


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الخيانه
ليه الزوجه او الزوج يلجا للخيانه رغم وجود عنصر الحب​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*!!*



رانا قال:


> الخيانه
> ليه الزوجه او الزوج يلجا للخيانه رغم وجود عنصر الحب​


متجيش خالص !
لو حصل خيانة او فية التفكير فى الخيانة يبقى مفيش حب ولا احترام ولا مودة


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2009)

رانا قال:


> الخيانه
> ليه الزوجه او الزوج يلجا للخيانه رغم وجود عنصر الحب​



ازاى يجى عنصر الخيانة مع عنصر الحب

الخيانة نتيجة لعدم التفاهم او الافتقاد لعنصر معين

​


----------



## frenzy55 (11 فبراير 2009)

*من اكبر مشاكل الشباب دلوقتي الفتور الروحي منهم من يعتبر الكنيسة نادي او ملتقي شباب ويستهين بة اكثر من بيتة وكأنة ليس بيت الرب والمشاجرات داخل الكنيسة والاغاني والالفاظ غير المقبولة والكثير ...... لماذا لم يعد في قلبنا مخافة اللة*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

frenzy55 قال:


> *من اكبر مشاكل الشباب دلوقتي الفتور الروحي منهم من يعتبر الكنيسة نادي او ملتقي شباب ويستهين بة اكثر من بيتة وكأنة ليس بيت الرب والمشاجرات داخل الكنيسة والاغاني والالفاظ غير المقبولة والكثير ...... لماذا لم يعد في قلبنا مخافة اللة*



ياة يسلام لو نرجع الموضوع دا تانى

بص المشكلة دى بجد انا من اكتر الناس الى مضايق منها

ان الكنيسة بقت تعتبر نادى اجتماعى

واضايقت من فكر خادم فى الكنيسة عندنا

يقولنا واحد وواحدة لا 

لكن لو بنتين وواد او ولدين وبنت عادى

يعنى اكتر من اتنين

بصراحة المنطق مش حلو خالص

دا بيت ربنا وبس

بس نرجع ونقول برضوا ان دا احسن من انهم يتقابلوا فى نادى او كافى او اى حاجة
بس كل حاجة ليها حدود لكن فى ناس كتير اوى بتتعدى هذة الحدود


----------

